# turkey trakya full-reel



## Ozdemir59 (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, what a beauty  what breeds are these pigeons please ?


----------



## Ozdemir59 (Mar 24, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> Wow, what a beauty  what breeds are these pigeons please ?


This is a very good bird flight performance pigeons and rollers are capable of


----------



## Ozdemir59 (Mar 24, 2010)

link for detailed view http://site.mynet.com/guvercin59/guvercin59/index.htm


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your birds are so stunning, and I love the different colors! 

Thank you for sharing your beauties!


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I don't know what the white ones are but I think the rest are Oriental Rollers.


----------



## Ozdemir59 (Mar 24, 2010)

Trees Gray said:


> Your birds are so stunning, and I love the different colors!
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Ozdemir59 (Mar 24, 2010)

birds+me=happy said:


> I don't know what the white ones are but I think the rest are Oriental Rollers.


right as two groups of roller pressure crested and topless


----------



## sunson (Nov 13, 2009)

Could you be more precise: how do the white crested birds roll and fly? 
Also Oriental Rollers? Why do they have black-eyes? Is this a crossing of other breeds ? 
Very nice birds and a nice homogeneous collection!
What is the exact name of these birds (in their native country?) What country?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Just beautiful birds and a very unique loft as well--where is your country? Nice pictures as well and they roll in that one picture--just beautiful.. Do you think that our birds are pretty here in America? Anytime I see birds from other countries I just think they are beautiful with their strong looking sloping bodies and wings....c.hert


----------



## Ozdemir59 (Mar 24, 2010)

sunson said:


> Could you be more precise: how do the white crested birds roll and fly?
> Also Oriental Rollers? Why do they have black-eyes? Is this a crossing of other breeds ?
> Very nice birds and a nice homogeneous collection!
> What is the exact name of these birds (in their native country?) What country?



The original name of this bird's eye color Thrace reel them in black is a very good bird fly reels make perfrmans country where the Thrace region of Turkey raised


----------



## Ozdemir59 (Mar 24, 2010)

c.hert said:


> Just beautiful birds and a very unique loft as well--where is your country? Nice pictures as well and they roll in that one picture--just beautiful.. Do you think that our birds are pretty here in America? Anytime I see birds from other countries I just think they are beautiful with their strong looking sloping bodies and wings....c.hert




135 kilometers away from Istanbul from Turkey Tekirdağ country Shir


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Very interesting part of the world you live in and your birds are just beautiful thankyou for the explanation of the different words....c.hert


----------



## Ozdemir59 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you so good to know the world


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

And its also going to be interesting for pigeon-talk and all of us to know you..c.hert


----------



## Ozdemir59 (Mar 24, 2010)

c.hert said:


> And its also going to be interesting for pigeon-talk and all of us to know you..c.hert


THANK YOU charming


----------

